# My taskbar doesn't respond and all icons are gone



## Mangoguy (Apr 22, 2015)

Yesterday when i turned on my computer all the icons on my desktop and taskbar were gone and the taskbar didn't work. I can't perform any windows key combos and i can see the unresponsive taskbar when watching videos on full screen on YouTube. I have tried many suggested solutions I found on the internet but nothing helped. I currently start everything manually in the start a new process window. When i refresh the desktop the icons on it appear but nothing changes in the taskbar. I can't access anything i minimzed. Every action like volume, battery life, etc. is also gone. Can anyone help me with this issue?
EDIT: I also forgot to add that i tried restoring my system but I couldn't because of some error in the system. I also don't have the CD with Windows 8 because it came with the laptop.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Try recovering to a restore point before the problem occurred.




> To restore your PC to an earlier point in time:
> Move cursor to the right edge of the screen, and then click Search.
> Enter Control Panel in the search box, and tap or click Control Panel.
> Enter Recovery in the Control Panel search box, and then tap or click Recovery.
> Tap or click Open System Restore, and then follow the instructions.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you might have a corrupted user profile, this can happen from time to time, this should give you some more info on it Fix corrupt profile in windows 8? - Repair


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

Try safe mode then try a System Restore

To get to Windows Startup Settings in PC settings

_
1. Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, tap Settings, and then tap Change PC settings.
(If you're using a mouse, point to the lower-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer up, click Settings, and then click Change PC settings.) 

2.Under PC settings, tap or click Update and *recovery*, and then tap or click Recovery.

3.Under Advanced startup, tap or click Restart now.

4.Once your PC restarts, on the Choose an option screen, tap or click *Troubleshoot.*

If you don't see the Startup Settings option, tap or click *Advanced options.*

5.Tap or click *Startup Settings*.

6.Tap or click *Restart*.

7.On the Startup Settings screen, choose the startup setting you want.
*(SAFE MODE WITH NETWORKING)*

8.Sign in to your PC with a user account that has administrator rights._

Search for System Restore
or run *rstrui *(Enter)

Or simply 
Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Recovery
Open System Restore
Choose your own restore point that works best ( Open a different Restore Point)


----------



## Mason Higgins (Apr 23, 2015)

I would prefer Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Recovery
Open System Restore way. 
Would be time saving and less stressful.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

As long as you can access it, that's fine.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

If you are having explorer execution issues, you may also experience issues in getting System Restore to run. If so here is a guide to making a Boot CD to get to System Restore. System Repair Disc - Create in Windows 8


----------

